

Free ice cream, delivered by Uber - nqureshi
https://www.uber.com/icecream?v=1

======
0x0
This is not free, is it? There's a price list at
[http://blog.uber.com/2013/07/17/ubericecream/](http://blog.uber.com/2013/07/17/ubericecream/)

------
bifrost
Is Uber going to turn into the next Kozmo?

